# Vote for Snowboarding!



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I endorse this message. Max, Rob, Joel, and the crew are great guys. Their boards are super solid and why wouldn't you vote for snowboarding, do you really want something like animal insemination winning?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Um? Better description needed. We can do without the intro video since BA speaks for them, but I'm not really understanding what it's about.

Also, when I clicked on that link, McAfee went ballistic, so you may have some problem getting a lot of responses.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Um? Better description needed. We can do without the intro video since BA speaks for them, but I'm not really understanding what it's about.
> 
> Also, when I clicked on that link, McAfee went ballistic, so you may have some problem getting a lot of responses.



I had no issue on Linux or iOS. There's a video on the linked page too.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Voted and shared from the iPhone... No sweat. Good luck guys!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Donutz said:


> Um? Better description needed. We can do without the intro video since BA speaks for them, but I'm not really understanding what it's about.
> 
> Also, when I clicked on that link, McAfee went ballistic, so you may have some problem getting a lot of responses.


That's all you then. Get rid of that IE7 fool.

To make everyone that reads this understand why they should vote. 

Max Jenke one of the guys behind Endeavor has been nominated for an award. If he wins it Endeavor gets 100k that they can use to expand their business into the United States. The curse of all Canadian brands is not being able to get into the United States as it's the market that drives everything. They are an 11 year old brand with a minimal presence in the states. So by voting for them you're essentially voting for snowboarding over whatever the other fucks got the award for. 

Now here's why I think it's important. Endeavor has been around 11 years which means they're a solid brand, but they don't have the footing they should in the U.S. From my interactions with Rob Dow and riding a few of their decks I believe they're a brand we as snowboarders should have in the states. They have the R&D facility, they make great boards, seem to have good customer service, and above all are a small brand in snowboarding that supports it. So do me the favor and maybe I won't be as salty to you and vote for these guys. I would personally like to see their decks down here because they're that much fun to ride.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Well ok then.
:thumbsup:

Done.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck Endeavorsnow. I'm all for helping out snowboarding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Bumping this as a reminder.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> So by voting for them you're essentially voting for snowboarding over whatever the other fucks got the award for.


As a Canadian taxpayer, I took the time to look at the other candidates in this online fan fest which this government agency is sponsoring. Most were actually interesting, and I could understand why they were put into this contest. Good to see.:thumbsup:

Of course, I voted Endeavor nonetheless.:eusa_clap:

Make sure you remember to do so every day!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Reminder bump.

I just voted (again).
When I first saw this thread, Endeavor was number 5 on the list. Now they are number 2.
Keep voting!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

No they're number 1 or at least they were earlier this morning.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I checked about half an hour ago and they were number 2.

Hmm, seems like some duelling communities happening on this.

So, KEEP VOTING!

Surely, boarders can win this one?

Interesting: the first place group is a sign company based in Saskatchewan.
I have no idea how they would be number 1!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The owner gives out free handies with every vote. His arms are getting tired and his callouses are rough so that might help Endeavors cause.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Reminder bump.

Endeavor is still number 2 behind a sign company.

Let's get this done!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Reminder bump.

They're still number 2.
Surely, we can put them over the top versus a sign company!
(Not that I have anything against that sign company.)


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

http://www.votejenke.com for those that want the direct link.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Reminder bump.

I'm tempted to stop bumping this.
I missed doing it yesterday and when I voted just now, Endeavor was (finally) number 1!

Nonetheless...


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Reminder bump.
> 
> I'm tempted to stop bumping this.
> I missed doing it yesterday and when I voted just now, Endeavor was (finally) number 1!
> ...


:thumbsup: bumps are good.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

cool good job. I kept meaning to do it but didnt bother to sign up. Of course it takes 2 secs and hes still in first and I helped hooray! good job team.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Yup, back with the daily reminder bump.

Just voted and they're still in first place. Yah!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> Reminder bump.
> 
> I'm tempted to stop bumping this.
> I missed doing it yesterday and when I voted just now, Endeavor was (finally) number 1!
> ...


Reminders are good :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Endeavorsnow said:


> Endeavor Snowboards and Airhole Facemasks have entered a business contest and needs your help to win $100k to invest in our expansion to the USA. Please help vote EVERY DAY so that snowboarding can win this contest! It's easy to vote - either sign up or use your facebook account!
> 
> https://www.bdcyoungentrepreneuraward.ca/profile_8.php
> 
> Thanks! Your vote counts and we appreciate it!


Here's the link again so you don't have to dig for it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

logged in with fb and voted...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Now where can i get one of those 155cm boards...!!!

Vice

I would buy that just because of what it says on the base... :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just voted.
They're back to second place.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Still in 2nd...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

revoted.

They are still in 2nd.


If you have considered doing this and not done it yet, do it now or fuck off forever 


DO EET NOW!!!!! GET IN DA CHOPPA!!!!


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Endeavorsnow said:


> Endeavor Snowboards and Airhole Facemasks have entered a business contest and needs your help to win $100k to invest in our expansion to the USA. Please help vote EVERY DAY so that snowboarding can win this contest! It's easy to vote - either sign up or use your facebook account!
> 
> https://www.bdcyoungentrepreneuraward.ca/profile_8.php
> 
> Thanks! Your vote counts and we appreciate it!


Here's the link again so you don't have to dig for it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Choppa? It's not a tumah! I voted bitches!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Still on 2nd... don't forget to vote today


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

5 days left, we ALL need to vote everyday... Still 2nd... :huh:


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

hey, ive voted. It would be great to see them having a greater presence in the UK in the future.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

My vote is in for today.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*Clicka da pitcha!!*


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

1st! 
:yahoo:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

#1 this morning. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Voted and still 1st


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> 1st!
> :yahoo:


Damn! ...and here I thought it was _MY_ vote this morning that put them over the top!! 

:yahoo::yahoo:

( _Come on people!! PM your friends,.. get them to vote. Get them in here to give this company a MASSIVE 1st place lead!!!!_)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Damn! ...and here I thought it was _MY_ vote this morning that put them over the top!!
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> ( _Come on people!! PM your friends,.. get them to vote. Get them in here to give this company a MASSIVE 1st place lead!!!!_)


Haha... I'll always be faster than you  your morning is my lunch time


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

neni said:


> Haha... I'll always be faster than you  your morning is my lunch time


And my monring is your dinner time, cos i'm a lazy bastard and had a really nice lay in today... :yahoo:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just voted, and they're still 1st!
This looks like it could go down to the wire.

Keep voting! 4 days left!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> And my monring is your dinner time, cos i'm a lazy bastard and had a really nice lay in today... :yahoo:


:thumbsup: ill have some sleep-in in november :yahoo:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

neni said:


> :thumbsup: ill have some sleep-in in november :yahoo:


But the snow is here in November, which means out the door and waiting for 1st lift, so no lay in's then...

Especially not now as i will be rocking a new ENDEAVOUR VICE in the park...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Back on 2nd... :huh:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Just voted.
Still 2nd place.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

https://www.bdcyoungentrepreneuraward.ca/profile_8.php


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Wish the site told you numbers of votes


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Argo said:


> Wish the site told you numbers of votes


I'm curious not only about the number of votes, but how many are repeats...I bet there's a mile between 2nd and 3rd...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Done AGAIN

2nd..


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

New day, new vote, still 2nd...
https://www.bdcyoungentrepreneuraward.ca/profile_8.php


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

do it.:thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Still 2nd this morning.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I don't get with this many people on here that the voting is NOT more...

Cos people don't really care unless they are actually on the snow i guess... 

Shame...


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

voted twice, cannot speak for anyone else but hope they win.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I've voted every morning at 330, we'll see if I can sneak another one in when I wake up...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I've voted each day just after midnight EST. Had a look at the page just now and it's all over the place. Max was at the end of the photos, then the center, then third spot. Varied with each refresh. 

So I did some recon and according to the FB page of one of the competitors (sign company):



> You can vote two more time everyone ONCE TODAY and *ONCE LAST TIME between 10pm central tonight and 10am central tomorrow morning*.


Get on it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yea u can vote a couple times a day.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> yea u can vote a couple times a day.


How?
I just tried and it said I'd already voted today.:dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> How?
> I just tried and it said I'd already voted today.:dunno:


you gotta keep em separated


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

Voted, and it no longer states what position... :huh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

they said the other day that they were going to remove rankings on the last day.

:laugh:


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> they said the other day that they were going to remove rankings on the last day.
> 
> :laugh:


I really need to learn to read don't i... :bowdown:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I really need to learn to read don't i... :bowdown:


Reading, it's not for everybody...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Reading, it's not for everybody...


Counting is much more important as money needs this capability...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Anybody able to find out the results?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Anybody able to find out the results?


Will not be announced till the 17th.

(...you're right! reading "_isn't_" for everybody!!)  :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Tomorrow We Find Out!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WTF???? 2nd place? Somebody here dropped the ball!


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> WTF???? 2nd place? Somebody here dropped the ball!


It wasn't for the lack of trying...!!!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin137 said:


> It wasn't for the lack of trying...!!!


I know,.. but _REALLY_??? *SIGNS*?????? _THAT's_ what took first place????
I repeat,..

:WTF: :question: :RantExplode:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> WTF???? 2nd place? Somebody here dropped the ball!


well, they were in 5th when they posted the link the first time... Sucks they didn't win, but lots of us voted loyally!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They're getting 25k in free consultation. So that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> They're getting 25k in free consultation. So that's not a bad thing.



It's not a bad thing no, but the 100k would of been better...!

Let's hope this helps them make headway into a bigger market, i have 1 ordered already and may well be ordering my stepsons as well from them...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Would be good PR for Max to send a "thank you" to the forum for our efforts.
We haven't heard from him since the original post.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I would have loved to see them get that 100k. Their boards ride so amazing and unfortunately without a U.S. rep/distribution force it's a bitch and a half to try and get one down here for a review.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I would have loved to see them get that 100k. Their boards ride so amazing and unfortunately without a U.S. rep/distribution force it's a bitch and a half to try and get one down here for a review.


Joel told me that their main US distributor is your favorite, Backcountry. Also, they has some models at The-House.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fuck those places. I'd rather get humped in the face by a monkey with aids again then deal with Backcountry again. Bunch of fucking retards.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck those places. I'd rather get humped in the face by a monkey with aids *again* then deal with Backcountry again. Bunch of fucking retards.


Good god, that had to be a bad day.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

wherez my free shit now. I wonder if they will visit CO with a tent somewhere this coming season?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck those places. I'd rather get humped in the face by a monkey with aids again then deal with Backcountry again. Bunch of fucking retards.


I like The House, but for me they're a local shop. I'm leery of buying shit online. I prefer to support brick n mortar and real salespeople... I was just passing on the info. And stay away from the monkeys.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Fuck those places. I'd rather get humped in the face by a monkey with aids again then deal with Backcountry again. Bunch of fucking retards.


Wait, if I'm reading that right, you've _been_ humped in the face by a monkey with aids before?


----------

